
The forces that drove this election’s media failure are likely to get worse - doener
http://www.niemanlab.org/2016/11/the-forces-that-drove-this-elections-media-failure-are-likely-to-get-worse/
======
xkcd-sucks
This article's central thesis reeks of smugness:

>There were just too many people voting in this election because they were
infuriated by made-up things

